# Drugs on 2WW plus taking utrogestan vaginally



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

Have 2 questions

1) My dr has advised that taking utrogestan per vaginum is slightly better than  orally - but how far up should you put them?

2) I am 2 days post 5 day transfer of 2 embies. Woke with terrible cold yesterday and am really suffering - sore throat, slight fever etc. I am wondering if it is ok to take something fairly mild like Paracetemol. Also Otrivine decongestant. Obviously, if best to avoid anything, will just put up with it!

Many, many thanks for this service!  

M x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi M,

1) Just put them in as far up as you can comfortably (you don't need to try to dislocate a finger or anything   )
2) Sorry about the cold, typical timing   Paracetamol is fine but I'd avoid decongestants, just try steam inhalation with a touch of olbas oil or similar. Hot lemon and honey drinks also ok.

All the best for the 2ww    
Maz x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you Maz - that is very reassuring. Have been steaming as now have cough too   and that is helping, but will take some paracetamol now and hopefully get some sleep.

And won't be dislocating any fingers 

This is wonderful thing to do for us FFers - thank you SO much  

Misti xx


----------

